

NTSB releases video animation of Colgan Air 3407 Crash - mcargian
http://www.ntsb.gov/Events/2009/Buffalo-NY/AnimationDescription.htm
The NTSB page doesn't work well, it can also be seen here: http://www.greenvilleonline.com/article/20090512/NEWS01/90512007/1001/NEWS
======
mcargian
If the video doesn't play for you it's on a number of news sites including
this one:
[http://www.greenvilleonline.com/article/20090512/NEWS01/9051...](http://www.greenvilleonline.com/article/20090512/NEWS01/90512007/1001/NEWS)

------
oldgregg
Haunting.

